# Best fruit fly media recipes?



## Lukehartung99 (Aug 27, 2016)

What are the best and simplest recipes.
Do I have to have brewers yeast or are there any cheaper and simpler recipes?
I bought two pounds of active yeast (whoops) and am in a crunch. 
Thanks! 
And yes I have looked for threads but haven't found what I need


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

You might want to start with this thread. It answers your questions.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58072-best-homemade-ff-media.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Barry Thomas said:


> You might want to start with this thread. It answers your questions.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58072-best-homemade-ff-media.html


Sort of, that thread is a little outdated by our current understanding but it does answer some of the basic questions. 

Pretty much none of those recipes in that thread address the lack of some of the important nutrition aspects that are best for the flies and thus the frogs. 

As an example, none of those recipes really contain carotenoids as the flies have such a low need for vitamin A and carotenoids that they can complete development whole being deficient in it (a blind or partially blind fly can function just fine in a culture). Sourcing the carotenoids can be a more expensive option if doing made at home cultures than some of the premade medias simply because of the scale at which those nutrients are purchased. 

Additionally many recipes are touted on "production" which is not only subjective but highly influenced by genetic and enviromental factors that are not considered in the claims. A recipe that produces a lot of flies can also produce sub-par flies (see comment above on carotenoids) and this is one of the biggest issues when trying to rate recipes. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

